# Maus klickt ungewollt doppelt oder gar nicht?



## davidwigald11 (22. September 2014)

Hallo,

seit kurzer Zeit fällt mir auf das meine Maus (Razer Naga) manchmal ungewollt doppelt klickt und zwar zeimlich schnell. Das heißt wenn ich z.b. irgendwas drag&droppen will funktioniert das nicht da die maus blitzartig zweimal klickt. Manchmal reagiert sie auch gar nicht und erst nach ein paar Klicks. Andere male funktioniert sie einwandfrei.

Zu der Maus: ich benutze die schon seit 2 Wochen so gut wie täglich zum zocken. Vom schwitzen und sonst was vor allem im Sommer ist die teilweise dreckig und es kommt auch Dreck rein vor allem vorne in den Tasten sind so kleine Spalte. Das alles ist auch nur beim Linksklick manchmal hängt die Linke Taste auch ein bisschen und es fühlt sich an als ob der Druckpunkt einfach ganz weg ist. Nach kurzem Drücken oder auch ziehen (ganz vorsichtig natürlich) funktioniert der Druckpunkt wieder.

Denkt ihr das ist ein Hardware Problem? Ist da was an der Maus kaputt?

MfG


----------



## Joker_54 (22. September 2014)

Der Schalter in der Maus ist defekt, solche Probleme sind grade bei Razer sehr bekannt. RMA oder neue Maus.


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. September 2014)

Was ist RMA?

und kann man irgendwo noch die alten Naga Modelle kaufen? ich glaub meins war eins der ersten Modelle mit blauem Licht noch und den 2 Tasten vorne an der linken Maustaste. Bei Amazon find ich das Modell nicht mehr.


----------



## Joker_54 (22. September 2014)

RMA (Return Merchandise Authorization) ist im Endeffekt Garantie.
Wenn die Abgelaufen ist, ist wohl nix mehr zu machen. Wenn du unnbedingt diese Naga wieder haben willst, schau mal bei Ebay, ist so das einzigste was mir da einfällt.
Ansonsten schau dir mal die Logitech G600 an, sieht ähnlich aus, hat aber eine bessere Qualität.


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. September 2014)

Also Garantie.... ich hab ehrlich gesagt überhaupt keine Ahnung mehr wo ich die Maus überhaupt gekauft hab 

Wie unterschiedlich ist denn die alte Naga zur neuen?


----------



## Joker_54 (22. September 2014)

Ich würde mir keine Naga mehr holen, um ehrlich zu sein. Die Logitech G600 ist um Längen besser (gerade auch in der Qualität) und Steelseries wird auch demnächst eine MMO Maus vorstellen.
Was mir so aufgefallen ist, ist halt der schlechtere Sensor (Jetzt der Phillips Twin-Eye in den neuen Modellen) und dass die neue Naga 2 Knöpfe weniger hat


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. September 2014)

Gut ich guck mir die G600 mal an.

Das gute an dem kaputten Sensor ist das man ohne Aufwand in CoD mit ner Einzelschusswaffe wie mit ner Automatik Waffe schießen kann


----------



## Joker_54 (22. September 2014)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Gut ich guck mir die G600 mal an.
> 
> Das gute an dem kaputten Sensor ist das man ohne Aufwand in CoD mit ner Einzelschusswaffe wie mit ner Automatik Waffe schießen kann


 
*Kaputter Schalter 
Sensor wäre totalschaden, dann würdest du die nichtmehr am PC haben


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. September 2014)

Ok oder so


----------



## Westcoast (22. September 2014)

wenn du wieder eine MMO mouse brauchst, kannst du gerne die logitech G600 nehmen:Logitech G600 MMO Optical Gaming Mouse schwarz, USB (910-002865) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. September 2014)

Ich würde ja gerne mal die G600 ausprobieren alleine, wegen dem angeblich besserem Sensor und den 12 Tasten die laut Reviews besser zu bedienen sind als die von der Naga. Das was mich wirklich an der G600 stört ist die dritte Maustaste. Stell ich mir ziemlich nervig vor gerade in FPS spielen wo ich manchmal angespannt die Maus sehr feste in der Hand hab kann ich mir gut vorstellen das ich öfter mal die dritte Maustaste einfach so drücke...


----------



## Joker_54 (23. September 2014)

Dann Beleg sie halt mit nichts und schon ist das Problem gelöst


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. September 2014)

Aber ist doch wohl trotzdem nervig wenn man die ganze Zeit ne Taste drückt auch wenn nix passiert...

Weiß nicht ich kanns schlecht einschätzen wie nervig bzw nicht nervig die dritte Taste ist.


Wenn ich die Maus wneigstens einmal vorher in der Hand haben könnte aber Saturn sowie Media Markt bei mir haben die nicht da...


----------



## Joker_54 (23. September 2014)

Bestell sie und bei nichtgefallen kann man dann von den 14 Tagen Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen.
Ich kann zu den Tasten nix sagen, ich bin schon mit den 4 Seitentasten der Sensei unzufrieden (Lieber garkeine, hat man auch nix um ausversehen draufdrücken)


----------



## JackA (23. September 2014)

Doppelklick? -> Ganz normales Razer-Problem.

Alternativen außer die G600:
UtechSmart MMO Maus
CSL MMO Maus
Redragon Perdition
Trust GXT 166
Lioncast LM30
(hoffe ich hab keine vergessen )


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. September 2014)

Aber man kann die innerhalb der 14 Tage doch nur zurückschicken wenn die ungebraucht ist oder nicht? Und was ist wenn an der Verpackung noch ne Kleinigkeit kaputt geht beim auspacken?


----------



## JackA (23. September 2014)

Solang es keine Blister-Verpackung ist (die du auch zerstören darfst, da man nicht anders ans Produkt kommt), kommst du auch ans Produkt, ohne groß die Verpackung zu zerstören.
Kleine Kratzer sind kein Thema.
Du schneidest üblicherweise den kleinen "Sicherungsaufkleber" auf, öffnest den Papp-Karton, holst das Produkt raus, hebst dir die Beigaben auf (CD, Manual, etc.) und kannst 14 Tage lang testen. Du wirst doch in der Zeit kein Produkt kaputt zocken?!
Gefällts dir nicht, machst du es ggf. sauber (normalerweise nicht mal nötig, da man ja keine Drecksgriffel hat, die direkt beim ersten Anfassen das Produkt versüffen lassen), packst es wieder ein und zurück damit (vorher natürlich beim jeweiligen Shop bescheid sagen, dass da eine Retoure kommt).
Mir gefällt der Vorgang selbst nicht, aber in der heutigen Zeit führt kein Weg daran vorbei. Die Fachmärkte haben bei Weitem nicht das, was man alles haben könnte.


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. September 2014)

So hab jetzt die Logitech G600 und die Razer Naga 2014 bei Amazon bestellt und berichte mal wie die so sind aus Sicht eines jahrelangem Razer Nutzers. Mal sehen. Hab natürlich im Eifer des Gefechts vergessen mir auch noch ein neues Mousepad zu kaufen -.- naja egal andern mal.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. September 2014)

So Mäuse da und beide direkt getestet.

Nach ca. 1 Stunde zocken mit beiden Mäusen ist für mich sofort klar dass ich die Razer Naga nehme. Auch wenn die einen angeblich schlechteren Sensor hat oder nach 2 Jahren oft kaputt geht mit der komm ich einfach am besten klar. 

Die G600 war mich ziemlich nervig. Pluspunkte sind definitiv das schlanke Design die guten Seitenknöpfe und sie liegt echt gut in der Hand (besser als die Naga ein wenig).
Die dicken Minuspunkte sind allerdings:

- Die Maustasten sind für mich etwas zu schwergängig und gehen zu weit nach hinten, fast die ganze Maus drückt man wenn man klickt.
- Die Steuerung in CoD ist total schwammig. Keine Ahnung wie ich das beschreiben soll aber es hat sich angefühlt als ob die Maus zu lahm ist und mir immer hinterher hinkt. Hochdrehen der Sensibilität hat ichts gebracht.
- Die dritte Maustaste geht überhaupt nicht. Sie ist total einfach zu drücken und ich klick da fast permanent drauf auch wenn nichts passiert ist es total nervig.

Die Naga macht das alles top. Einzige Sache wo ich mich dran gewöhnen muss ist das ich kleine Hände habe und die neuere Naga im Vergleich zur alten doch realtiv groß ist. Außerdem sind die Seitentasten besonders die 1 realtiv leicht zu drücken sodass ich Waffe wechseln (was ich sowieso mit der Tastatur mache) erstmal von der 1 runter nehmen musste.


----------



## mrtvu (3. März 2015)

Software-Fix hier! Hat bei mir die alte Microsoft-Maus vor dem Wegwerfen gerettet.

SteelSeries Kinzu Double Click FIX!!! ~ PC Creator


----------

